# How do you disinfect your goats after a show?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was just curious how you all disinfect your goats?
We'll probably be taking 3-5 young does to the fairs this year, last year we just sprayed their feet with bleach.
But I want to be more careful this year, especially with more goats. 

A bath is not an option, a lot of the fairs we went to last year were basically ALL afternoon/into late evening events, sometimes didn't get home until 11pm. 

So is there a spray that you mix for times like that?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They all get bleach water foot baths as soon as theyre unloaded at home. Im very anal about keeping distance from other goats; no touching noses or sniffing butts. I open mouth for judge during bite check.
Some people used fly spray before going. In dairy barns you'll see tarps between one herd & another in the barns.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Whenever my girls travel, I give em a pro-biotics snack (it comes in a paste form). That helps keep their immunities up so that they are less likely to catch things. When they get back, I usually do a quick once over, and often wipe their noses, butts, and hooves with a wet wipe (though not in that order or with the same thing haha)

I haven't had any problems yet. They don't interact with other goats beyond in the show ring, and I watch them carefully to see who meets them/pets them. Other than that, I just keep an eye on them for any changes when they get home, and make sure they always have clean food and water at the shows.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If possible I would also quarantine for a few weeks when you get home so if there is a issue the rest of your herd does not get infected & need treatment.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I am new to showing goat, but our 4-h leader has been helping a lot. She said their biggest problem their first year of showing was ringworm. In their first year their goats got ringworm at a show and then one of their sons got ringworm from the goats :shocked: So now they wash all of their goats in shampoo that helps prevent ringworm and other fungus from infecting their goats. They use Paraguard Shampoo, and say that it works great, but as I said I am a newbie to showing :thumb:


----------

